# What are blooming in my collection



## ThienNgo Le (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello everyone, 
The link below leads to the photo of my Phrags are blooming. 
Sorry, the picture is not in a high quantity.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30346214575/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice Phrags!


----------



## abax (Oct 15, 2016)

Lovely assortment of colors and shapes. What is the
near white on the left lower row? It's gorgeous.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Oct 16, 2016)

abax said:


> Lovely assortment of colors and shapes. What is the
> near white on the left lower row? It's gorgeous.



That one is Phrag. (pearcei x St Ouen), Your Phrag. Ice Princess will simmilar to that one. Last year I got couple of (pearcei ‘Whiskered Wonder’ 
x St. Ouen ‘Sweet Snow’) that have yellow color from John C too, but they does not bloom this year.


----------



## Justin (Oct 16, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------

